# Hellllpppp. Just got a Knight and 209's don't fit



## ErikBlaise (Sep 25, 2011)

I am new to Muzzleloading, didn't realize it was so complex. I just got a Knight Muzzleloader, not sure what model or how old it it. All I know is that the 209 primers don't fit the Breech plug nipple. I hope someone has an answer, one thats affordable. I don't really want to dump money into this gun. They told me it took 109 primers, but as I looked around for them people at gun stores thought I was crazy and said they never heard of them, what do you think?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Sounds like your knight uses # 11 caps and I have nevar heard of a 109 primer and I have loaded shells for years.
If the breech plug is removable take it to a gun shop and have them set you up. You can take the whole rifle if you case it.

Last i knew you can get manuals form knights web site to down load. Model number and all that should be oin the barrel.

 Al


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

CCI use to make a 109, but they were the same size of the newer 209's.


----------



## rattus58 (Oct 8, 2011)

ErikBlaise said:


> I am new to Muzzleloading, didn't realize it was so complex. I just got a Knight Muzzleloader, not sure what model or how old it it. All I know is that the 209 primers don't fit the Breech plug nipple. I hope someone has an answer, one thats affordable. I don't really want to dump money into this gun. They told me it took 109 primers, but as I looked around for them people at gun stores thought I was crazy and said they never heard of them, what do you think?


If there is a nipple, it aint a 209. A 209 is a female plug for a male primer... a nipple is the male part... and needs a female type banger.... I agree... sounds like #11's and on the Knight, are 100% reliable. Just keep your breech plugs clean and clear.

aloha...


----------



## dpgunsmith (May 17, 2010)

i believe I know what is going on. Your knight rifle has one of these breech plugs









Knight designed that to go with their full jacket plastic for primers. they look like this:









Primer goes in the large end, and the smaller end fits on the nipple. They are available at all kinds of stores, Ive provided a link to amazon where they are @16 bucks for 100, they are reusable.
http://www.amazon.com/knight-full-plastic-jacket-100pk/dp/B003WHJPEK

hope this helps


----------

